# Adding Iron



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Just curious as to your method of adding iron to your tanks? Do you just rely on TMG or Plantex for that or adding irons such as Flourish Iron or Chelate iron? 

I alternate between TMG and Plantex and supplement the Flourish iron but really do not know if that is enough. 

I am getting ready to make another order to Greg Watson and was thinking of also getting his 10% Iron Chelate. Is anyone using that and how do you regulate your dosing?

Greg any comments you would kindly add?

Thanks


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I have no experience with the Flourish line of products, but either TMG or Plantex alone will be sufficient in supplying your tank with chelated iron (Fe). I also own a batch of Greg Watson's 10% Iron Chelate and have not found the need for it.

As to prevent confusion, when we refer to dosing Fe, we usually mean dose Fe along with the other micronutrients. TMG and Plantex contain these other micronutrients.


----------

